# University of Sheffield demolishing grade II listed Jessops building



## hnmisty (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello folks,
I'm sad I didn't think of posting this on here before. 
Some of you may be are, but the University of Sheffield somehow managed to obtain planning permission to demolish the grade II listed Jessops building, an old Edwardian hospital building.
It's all rather shifty, and I should imagine someone paid out a lovely fat bribe.
Despite petitions and opposition from locals, apparently demolition has started today.
The University commissioned research in 2008 that concluded that it would be possible to restore the building, and that it was worth preserving. 
The campaign website is here http://www.jessophospital.org.uk/
Very sad, and you can only wonder now if any listed building the university owns is safe.


----------



## mookster (Jul 30, 2013)

Universities are no stranger to 'helpful' decisions made in their favour, especially when it comes to demolishing listed/architecturally interesting sites, or getting plans approved for vacant sites.

Living in Oxford, the University is really coming into it's own with bad planning decisions that go against what everyone wants, their cash being bunged to the council seems far more important than what the residents want, what laws are in place and what is appropriate for this city....


----------

